# Help - HTML Scroll Bar in Internet Explorer



## Adrenalineflash (Oct 4, 2006)

Okay, so I got an html code that lets me zoom in on my flash website and scroll down, but the problem is, it only works in firefox.

www.fusionservers.net

If you see that, you'll notice that in internet explorer, it is very small, but in Firefox, it is very large. For some reason, in internet explorer, it shows the whole thing.

Bear with me, please, I have no clue about HTML, I just managed to put together resources.

Here is my HTML file :

```
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="en" lang="en">
<head>
<HEAD>



<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">



function eightb()
{
with(document.body.style)
{
scrollbarDarkShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbar3dLightColor="87CEFA";
scrollbarArrowColor="0084ff";
scrollbarBaseColor="0000FF";
scrollbarFaceColor="000020";
scrollbarHighlightColor="0000FF";
scrollbarShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbarTrackColor="00008b";
}
setTimeout("one()",100);
}
</script>
<script language="javascript">
function sevenb()
{
with(document.body.style)
{
scrollbarDarkShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbar3dLightColor="87CEFA";
scrollbarArrowColor="0084ff";
scrollbarBaseColor="0000FF";
scrollbarFaceColor="000030";
scrollbarHighlightColor="0000FF";
scrollbarShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbarTrackColor="00007b";
}
setTimeout("eightb()",100);
}
</script>
<script language="javascript">
function sixb()
{
with(document.body.style)
{
scrollbarDarkShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbar3dLightColor="87CEFA";
scrollbarArrowColor="0084ff";
scrollbarBaseColor="0000FF";
scrollbarFaceColor="000040";
scrollbarHighlightColor="0000FF";
scrollbarShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbarTrackColor="00006b";
}
setTimeout("sevenb()",100);
}
</script>
<script language="javascript">
function fiveb()
{
with(document.body.style)
{
scrollbarDarkShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbar3dLightColor="87CEFA";
scrollbarArrowColor="0084ff";
scrollbarBaseColor="0000FF";
scrollbarFaceColor="000050";
scrollbarHighlightColor="0000FF";
scrollbarShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbarTrackColor="00005b";
}
setTimeout("sixb()",100);
}
</script>
<script language="javascript">
function fourb()
{
with(document.body.style)
{
scrollbarDarkShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbar3dLightColor="87CEFA";
scrollbarArrowColor="0084ff";
scrollbarBaseColor="0000FF";
scrollbarFaceColor="000060";
scrollbarHighlightColor="0000FF";
scrollbarShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbarTrackColor="00004b";
}
setTimeout("fiveb()",100);
}
</script>
<script language="javascript">
function threeb()
{
with(document.body.style)
{
scrollbarDarkShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbar3dLightColor="87CEFA";
scrollbarArrowColor="0084ff";
scrollbarBaseColor="0000FF";
scrollbarFaceColor="000070";
scrollbarHighlightColor="0000FF";
scrollbarShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbarTrackColor="00003b";
}
setTimeout("fourb()",100);
}
</script>
<script language="javascript">
function twob()
{
with(document.body.style)
{
scrollbarDarkShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbar3dLightColor="87CEFA";
scrollbarArrowColor="0084ff";
scrollbarBaseColor="0000FF";
scrollbarFaceColor="000080";
scrollbarHighlightColor="0000FF";
scrollbarShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbarTrackColor="00002b";
}
setTimeout("threeb()",100);
}
</script>
<script language="javascript">
function oneb()
{
with(document.body.style)
{
scrollbarDarkShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbar3dLightColor="87CEFA";
scrollbarArrowColor="0084ff";
scrollbarBaseColor="0000FF";
scrollbarFaceColor="000090";
scrollbarHighlightColor="0000FF";
scrollbarShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbarTrackColor="00001b";
}
setTimeout("twob()",100);
}
</script>
<script language="javascript">
function eight()
{
with(document.body.style)
{
scrollbarDarkShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbar3dLightColor="87CEFA";
scrollbarArrowColor="0084ff";
scrollbarBaseColor="0000FF";
scrollbarFaceColor="000080";
scrollbarHighlightColor="0000FF";
scrollbarShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbarTrackColor="00002b";
}
setTimeout("oneb()",100);
}
</script>
<script language="javascript">
function seven()
{
with(document.body.style)
{
scrollbarDarkShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbar3dLightColor="87CEFA";
scrollbarArrowColor="0084ff";
scrollbarBaseColor="0000FF";
scrollbarFaceColor="000070";
scrollbarHighlightColor="0000FF";
scrollbarShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbarTrackColor="00003b";
}
setTimeout("eight()",100);
}
</script>
<script language="javascript">
function six()
{
with(document.body.style)
{
scrollbarDarkShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbar3dLightColor="87CEFA";
scrollbarArrowColor="0084ff";
scrollbarBaseColor="0000FF";
scrollbarFaceColor="000060";
scrollbarHighlightColor="0000FF";
scrollbarShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbarTrackColor="00004b";
}
setTimeout("seven()",100);
}
</script>
<script language="javascript">
function five()
{
with(document.body.style)
{
scrollbarDarkShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbar3dLightColor="87CEFA";
scrollbarArrowColor="0084ff";
scrollbarBaseColor="0000FF";
scrollbarFaceColor="000050";
scrollbarHighlightColor="0000FF";
scrollbarShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbarTrackColor="00005b";
}
setTimeout("six()",100);
}
</script>
<script language="javascript">
function four()
{
with(document.body.style)
{
scrollbarDarkShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbar3dLightColor="87CEFA";
scrollbarArrowColor="0084ff";
scrollbarBaseColor="0000FF";
scrollbarFaceColor="000040";
scrollbarHighlightColor="0000FF";
scrollbarShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbarTrackColor="00006b";
}
setTimeout("five()",100);
}
</script>
<script language="javascript">
function three()
{
with(document.body.style)
{
scrollbarDarkShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbar3dLightColor="87CEFA";
scrollbarArrowColor="0084ff";
scrollbarBaseColor="0000FF";
scrollbarFaceColor="000030";
scrollbarHighlightColor="0000FF";
scrollbarShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbarTrackColor="00007b";
}
setTimeout("four()",100);
}
</script>
<script language="javascript">
function two()
{
with(document.body.style)
{
scrollbarDarkShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbar3dLightColor="87CEFA";
scrollbarArrowColor="0084ff";
scrollbarBaseColor="0000FF";
scrollbarFaceColor="000020";
scrollbarHighlightColor="0000FF";
scrollbarShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbarTrackColor="00008b";
}
setTimeout("three()",100);
}
</script>
<script language="javascript">
function one()
{
with(document.body.style)
{
scrollbarDarkShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbar3dLightColor="87CEFA";
scrollbarArrowColor="0084ff";
scrollbarBaseColor="0000FF";
scrollbarFaceColor="000010";
scrollbarHighlightColor="0000FF";
scrollbarShadowColor="0000FF";
scrollbarTrackColor="00009b";
}
setTimeout("two()",100);
}
</script>
<script langauge="javascript">
setTimeout("one()",500);
</script>



<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
<title>FusionServersHosting</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
	margin: 0px;
	background-color: #666666;
}
-->
</style>
</head>
<body>
  <!--url's used in the movie-->
  <a href="http://www.flashmo.com"></a>
  <!--text used in the movie-->
  <!-- saved from url=(0013)about:internet -->
  <object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,0,0" width="800" height="600" id="FusionServersHosting" align="middle">
    <param name="allowScriptAccess" value="sameDomain" />
    <param name="movie" value="FusionServersHosting.swf" />
    <param name="quality" value="high" />
	<param name="menu" value="false" />
    <param name="bgcolor" value="#666666" />
    <embed src="FusionServersHosting.swf" quality="high" menu="false" bgcolor="#666666" width="1000" height="1300" name="FusionServersHosting" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" />
  </object>
</div></div>
</body>
</html>
```
Thank you for reading. The code I inserted is in the Head.


----------



## Adrenalineflash (Oct 4, 2006)

Bump


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't know how to solve your problem, but my virus scan just picked up about 5 tracking cookies from your site. Is this really a good way to thank people for visiting???


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Why do you have your embed tag INSIDE the object tag? I thought the embed tag would go OUTSIDE the object tag, if it was even coded at all. Since using the object tag is the modern way of doing things, what happens if you comment out the embed tag completely?

Peace...


----------



## Adrenalineflash (Oct 4, 2006)

As I said, I have no clue about anything in HTML, I don't really know what you are talking about.

And tracking cookies?! D:


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, the reason I ask is it appears the object tag has different dimensions than the embed tag:

object tag:

```
<object classid="(snip)" codebase="(snip)" [b]width="800" height="600"[/b] id="FusionServersHosting" align="middle">
```
embed tag:

```
<embed src="(snip)" quality="high" menu="false" bgcolor="#666666" [b]width="1000" height="1300"[/b] name="(snip)" align="middle" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="(snip)" />
```
Maybe one browser is using the object tag and the other is using the embed tag. Just a guess.

Peace...


----------

